# Speakers



## KyleC (Dec 11, 2002)

Ok, for a 96 200sx-se, whats the size of the speakers? Ive heard both 6-1/2" and 6-3/4" but am unsure. Also any recommendations on basic sound system setup? I was thinking of Infiniy Reference 652i.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

check out www.crutchfield.com you can find out your speaker size ..


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

KyleC said:


> *Ok, for a 96 200sx-se, whats the size of the speakers? Ive heard both 6-1/2" and 6-3/4" but am unsure. Also any recommendations on basic sound system setup? I was thinking of Infiniy Reference 652i. *


It is 6-3/4", but 6-1/2" will work. They are both the same size. The only difference is that the 6.75s has a bigger metal peice around the speaker or extensions to reach the pre-made holes.

And this should go in the audio section.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Your biggest issue is going to be mounting depth. I had to go with 5.25" up front because there isn't a whole lot of depth in the doors (I used 6.5" on the rear deck). I know a lot of people use 6.5" all around though.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Most 6½'s are being made as 6½-6.75 inch speakers now. They just modified the outside bracket on the speaker to fit our size mounting holes. As shane said...just watch the mounting depth with the front doors.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i dunno guys...i just put some 6 1/2 infinity speakers in my rear deck and i could only secure 2 of the 4 bolts.


----------



## KyleC (Dec 11, 2002)

Well, so does anybody have any recomendations on speakers that do fit and work well?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a pair of Sony XPlod's in the rear. I think 1621's or something. They fit fine. Not the "best", but they work without rattling everytime I turn it up past 10(btw...my volume only goes to 14 )


WHAT!!! I'M SORRY!!! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

I've got Image Dynamics 5.25" co-ax's in the front, and Planet Audio 6.5" co-ax's in the rear. I had PA's all the way around, but blew out the fronts, so I replaced them with the ID's. I used some foam weather stripping as shims for the ID's in the doors, and that works really well.

Both the ID's and PA's (especially the ID's are soooooooo loud and clear!). I'd recommend both, although the ID's are definitely a better speaker, but if you can get ahold of the PA's, they're a really really good speaker for the dollar. Almost on par with the ID's at half the price ($180 for the 5.25" Image Dynamics, versus $70 for the 6.5" Planet Audio's).


----------



## KyleC (Dec 11, 2002)

Anybody off-hand know the depth of the front speakers?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

2 1/8 inches should be the deepest you can go.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry but, How in the world did you figure to post this in the ga16de engine forum?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *2 1/8 inches should be the deepest you can go. *


will the infinity kappa component speakers fit in there??? that's what I'm getting for the front, I hope I don't have any trouble


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here we go, the kappas say the mounting depth is 2 3/16". Do you think there will be any problems? it's only a 1/16" difference.


----------



## KyleC (Dec 11, 2002)

How hard is installing the speakers, or should i pay the extra $20 to get it done the same day as purchase?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Its not hard installing the speakers, you can DIY, just save the 20 and buy a pack of cigarette so you can smoke while you're installing it ( just my opinion though ).


----------

